# where can i find nyx in miami florida?



## anshu7 (May 22, 2008)

i am looking for nyx concealer in a jar.where cn i find it in miami florida??


----------



## almmaaa (May 22, 2008)

Sorry I dont know of any places in Florida but I do know of a very friendly lady that sells nyx for sells and charges fairly for shipping her name is Karen and here is her email [email protected].  IF you talk to her please let her know Alma referred you.
Thanks just my 2 cents.


----------



## xrocketta (Jun 18, 2008)

if you can get to the dolphin mall or pembroke lakes mall, they both have a store called "amuse" which carry nyx (dolphin mall has a better selection)


----------



## lovelyweapon (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't know about the concealer, but if you live close to the Radisson mart (it's now called the Sheraton mart) that is really popular, they sell it in a store on the first floor on the right hand side. That's once you check in/sign it, not the open stores. I don't have a name for you because you know the stores in the Sheraton are not namebrand. It is to the right of the elevator (the ONLY elevator lol). I know it sounds like I'm being vague, but the Sheraton is relatively small. Hope that helps!

EDIT: Forgot to mention that the NYX stand can be found at the back of the store. They have a bunch of stuff!


----------



## PixieVM (Jun 19, 2008)

They also sell NYX in Ulta on Kendall Drive in The Kendallgate Shopping Center....HTH!


----------



## keirii (Jun 20, 2008)

if you're near miami beach, Ricky's NYC on Lincoln Road


----------

